# Critique Zeeva



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I finally got a self stack picture out of her...?









Can you tell me where her imperfections are and where she looks 'good' physically? Any prominent concerns? 

I promise not to be sensitive about it. I think the best way to learn is on your own dog. 

Do you need more pictures...?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice long croup. Soft back that slopes down from croup to withers. This gives the withers the appearance of being sloping. Nice looking head with slightly wide set ears. Nose should be black. Good pasterns. Flat feet. Could use more angle on both the front and rear. Very pretty girl!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I love these threads, there's always something to learn. Hopefully someday I'll be able to critique better, it's a learning process for sure. I think I've got feet and ears down pretty good.  

Just wanted to say she's a cutie and ask if her nose fades out like that in the fall/winter and darkens back up in the spring/summer? If it darkens up seasonally she has what's called snownose. Looks like you keep her at a good weight, what are you feeding her?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I love these threads, there's always something to learn. Hopefully someday I'll be able to critique better, it's a learning process for sure. I think I've got feet and ears down pretty good.
> 
> Just wanted to say she's a cutie and ask if her nose fades out like that in the fall/winter and darkens back up in the spring/summer? If it darkens up seasonally she has what's called snownose. Looks like you keep her at a good weight, what are you feeding her?


I haven't really noticed her nose fade but I do believe it gets lighter during winter. She had a black nose as a puppy. But I think you're right. She probably does have a snow nose. The fade is so slow it's hardly noticeable until I look back at her pictures from a few months ago. 

She's been steadily on Instinct now after several kibble changes. I feel she's a bit heavy and I worry about her weight because unlike Smokey she'll eat her kibble till she passes out. She eats the recommended amount (maybe a little less on inactive days) but she eats as if she hasn't eaten for days every single time. I've never had a problem switching her kibble or being finicky. It's nice to see a being who is grateful/happy with the same type of food every single day c: even though I've to be careful how much I feed her...

I know I'm partial to her prettiness. But I still wonder where her flaws lie in terms of physique...

So what do you think about her feet and ears (minus the long nails; I've recently started clipping them (with suggestions from this forum!) and the quick is long so it'll take time for them to shorten)? c: No need to worry about saying the truth. I really would like to learn!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

robk said:


> Nice long croup. Soft back that slopes down from croup to withers. This gives the withers the appearance of being sloping. Nice looking head with slightly wide set ears. Nose should be black. Good pasterns. Flat feet. Could use more angle on both the front and rear. Very pretty girl!


Thanks  I'm partial to her...I hope you're speaking without bias lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hard to tell b/c of the angle and no stack. For me she is a tad heavy, the nose needs to be black, and I'd like a little fuller coat overall. I like that her head looks strong.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Hard to tell b/c of the angle and no stack. For me she is a tad heavy,


Are you looking to see the last few ribs, not enough tuck? (she looked good to me but like I said, still learning)


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think her weight is ok for what I normally see among the typical non working / sport dog. She looks very soft (as in not hard muscled) to me. But I really don't see a dog that is really over weight.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I think she is very pretty and I love her pink nose!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> So what do you think about her feet and ears (minus the long nails; I've recently started clipping them (with suggestions from this forum!) and the quick is long so it'll take time for them to shorten)? c: No need to worry about saying the truth. I really would like to learn!


I'd like to see her ears closer together but it could be the way she's holding them in the picture. Both of my dogs have wider ear-sets, Annie especially. (you can fly a 747 between them when she's tired) Here's a picture of two pups at the same age. You can see the difference in the spacing between their ears. The pup on the right has nicer ear placement IMHO.









Feet: RobK said she was flat footed, maybe he/she (???) can elaborate. Feet should be short and compact, toes held close together. (from the standard) I cropped a picture with Annie's feet (I think they're correct) but can't get it to load. Will try later.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

robk said:


> I think her weight is ok for what I normally see among the typical non working / sport dog. She looks very soft (as in not hard muscled) to me. But I really don't see a dog that is really over weight.


Yes this is what I mean. She is not fat or overweight but for me if I'm critiquing conformation of a dog being presented in good condition, I would be looking for muscle definition, probably a rib or two because the coat is pretty tight, less softness.


----------

